# history oh hull trawlers



## tenterden (Feb 1, 2006)

www.hullbullnosememorialgroup.co.uk new site about the history of the men and ships from the port of hull England


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

tenterden said:


> www.hullbullnosememorialgroup.co.uk new site about the history of the men and ships from the port of hull England


I see that you mentioned your Grandfather being lost with the Loch Ard. Did you read the hoax letter that was sent sometime later.


----------

